# Cycle Truck Convoy!  Nov. 6th



## Jrodarod (Aug 28, 2016)

With Franks blessing and plenty request to do it again.  We are taking over November's Swap and Ride Sunday with the Cyclone Coasters. Start cleaning up them trucks and load up your baskets with parts. Come one , come all. Tell your friends. This should be worlds largest gathering of CTs ever!!


----------



## rustintime (Aug 28, 2016)

Truckin with the Cyclone Coasters and a swapmeet... I'm in


----------



## slick (Aug 28, 2016)

I thought November was Colson month?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2016)

slick said:


> I thought November was Colson month?



Yeah....was gonna start a thread this week... I was out of town for the past few days or I would have started the thread then. How bout an October Cycle Truck Convoy? Or Dec?


----------



## slick (Aug 28, 2016)

Keep November. I dig it. Swap mert snd Colsons. Im there. Guess i gotta finish my Bullnose and Karlas? Damnit. Here we go again. Lol


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2016)

I thought the CC Swap was Oct. because Nov is time change Sunday??
Frank? @cyclonecoaster.com  ?
Swap and Trucks sounds fun....


----------



## Jrodarod (Aug 29, 2016)

I guess Frank will straighten it out. I think any day is a great day to Convoy. But filling up your basket full of parts and selling it straight out of a working bike is classic.


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 2, 2016)

CT at the park having fun. *Any Cycle Trucker Out There? *


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 2, 2016)

always lurking, happy labor day  everyone.
only 3 more to get to 10,000 members


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## buck hughes (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a 1939 roadmaster cycle truck-lima, ohio---email=tom.hughes57@yahoo.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 6, 2016)

--- FIRST NOTE ---

I have had many people with comments & concerns @ the September 4th CYCLONE COASTER ride last Sunday of having another Cycletruck Convoy so soon after there was just one @ the Orange Circle ride which was a great success & the largest turnout @ the Orange Circle rides - BUT many who join us for the themed rides like them as ANNUAL events .. not so close together 

The idea for the Cycletruck Convoy for the same day as the CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet started when I ran into jrodarod @ the Long Beach Vets stadium swapmeet a couple weeks back & he asked (which I appreciated) about having a Cycletruck Convoy @ one of the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides - We talked about when it might work in & I thought it would be perfect @ a CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet & ride - Well our next one set for November as of right now - I wasn't taking into consideration that the Cycletruck Convoy was just @ the Orange Circle / Cycletruck Convoy ride ...The themed rides are great - BUT I have to agree that if the same theme is too close together that the numbers will probably be much smaller & many would not participate 

MY SUGGESTION IS TO HAVE THE CYCLETRUCK CONVOY @ THE APRIL / MAY 2017 CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET & RIDE ... 

So lets shoot for the CYCLETRUCK Convoy ride to be @ the 2017 CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet & ride which will be the 1st Sunday of April - OR - May 2017 - It will be finalized as it gets closer to the actual Swapmeet since I have to coordinate around events that Chris - owner of the PIKE restaurant & bar may have already ... 

--- SECOND NOTE --- 

The Colson Collaboration ride was another ride that happened @ one of our CC Swaps ... I wasn't aware that it was a annual thing & even that it was @ the CC Swap & Sunday ride last year - since there was only one SO FAR & that I have not heard anything about it yet - well until last Sunday @ the CC Sunday ride ...

The only ride I promote personally for CYCLONE COASTER as a ANNUAL ride is the SHELBY INVASION - since I personally like the Shelby bicycles ... We have had many other themes @ our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides over the last few years with much success - Our last ride here on September 4th was the Sears September ride .. great turnout & well promoted by Fordmike & others here on theCabe 

I always support & encourage CYCLONE COASTER family members & their themed rides - I suggest they promote the themes here on theCabe & to announce the themes @ the park announcements during the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides - so everyone who wants to ride a themed bicycle has time to get the bicycle dialed in 

--- THIRD NOTE --- 

A few years back we had the CYCLONE COASTER free swaps in October - BUT it clashed with events that were already scheduled @ the PIKE restaurant & bar - so we moved it to November instead - Well that happens to be daylight savings day - which makes for a super early day - I have it loosely set for the November CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride as of now - BUT - I will talk to Chris - the owner of the PIKE restaurant & bar to see what October looks like for 2016 & post my findings on here & facebook 

Thank you to EVERYONE in the CYCLONE COASTER family for the support & comments - It can be overwhelming at times to always plan & think ahead & keeping all the CYCLONE COASTER events - website - forums - facebook presence - along with the CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts & swag for one person sometimes 

I do my best to keep a positive spin on anything I do for CYCLONE COASTER which started as a ride after a meet up between two people 10 years back - CYCLONE COASTER was founded to support the passion I have for the bicycle hobby - I have met many since CYCLONE COASTER was founded with the same passion - Thank you for you support - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm cool with whatever works best for all involved. Nov,Dec...any month is good for me. I believe the first Coasters Colson ride was 2yrs ago was held in Nov,while last year's in Dec. Like I said , either or any month is fine with me. Just let me know so that I start a thread. We have a few new additions to the Colson collection that we'd like to take out this year. Mike

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-colson-invasion-feeler.58098/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2nd-annual-coasters-colson-ride-dec-6th-2015.78786/#post-506087


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think Monark march madness needs to be a thing! I'd head out for that one.


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 6, 2016)

Booooo but, yeaaaaa...


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 6, 2016)

I guess Heaven Can Wait...


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 4, 2016)

PM sent on a matter unrelated to this thread. 



slick said:


> Keep November. I dig it. Swap mert snd Colsons. Im there. Guess i gotta finish my Bullnose and Karlas? Damnit. Here we go again. Lol


----------

